# Nike shoe box



## royals33 (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.nikeblog.com/2015/01/23/air-jordan-storage-box-fantastic/

I've attached a link to a project I would like to do with my son. He found this online a couple of weeks ago and wants us to build one. I am a complete novice at woodworking but I think this would be a great father/son project. What type of wood would you guys recommend? I was think 1/2 to 3/4 birch plywood?? As far as painting I'm at a loss to get a similar finish as shown in the pictures. Again, I'm kind of winging it so any ideas or pointers are more than welcome.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd go with half inch MDF for the materials, black paint for the color on top, print out decals on sticker paper for the logos on the top, put on a clear coat of whatever on the top, and use a patterned paper for the bottom half


----------



## royals33 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas! Much appreciated. Would you use a flat oil based paint?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

If you use mdf, finishing will be the bulk of the work. Fill any holes or joints with a wood filler. sand smooth (150, then 220), use some sort of a sanding sealer, then primer, then lots of coats of your final. sand between coats with 220. when you are getting closer, you can use 320-400 grit to get a really smooth surface. You may have to use a fair number of coats. The trick to a good finish is to take your time. Let it fully dry and make sure that it's perfect before you move to the next layer. any little blemishes will show through the next layers. Also, make sure you have good light while finishing. Nothing is worse than missing a blem that doesn't show up until you are "done".

That picture looks like they used semi gloss. Water based would be fine.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd use a semi gloss paint. Oil based would probably work fine, but be warner, oil based finishes take forever to dry and smell like crap. If you do go with MDF though, whatever you do don't skip priming it. Otherwise, you'll waste a lot of paint trying to get a smooth surface


----------



## royals33 (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought a latex wood primer and a latex paint and will use a decal with a clear coat over the top and see how that goes. Oh, and several sheets of 220 and 150 sandpaper. We'll see how it turns out! Would you use wooden dowels or drywall screws and wood glue?


----------



## royals33 (Mar 10, 2015)

what filler do you guys use on the mdf for screw holes?


----------

